# Router table top dimensions



## Jerry (Sep 10, 2004)

I would like to use the fences and clamps shown on the Router Workshop, but would like to make my own tabletop. Can anyone tell me the dimensions of the router tabletop on the Router Workshop?

Jerry


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Yup, 16" x 30".


----------



## Jerry (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks. After leaving the note, I saw it on the Oakpark site. I may order the "do it yourself" table top system.

Jerry


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Yeah, go for it! I did the same. Great system!


----------

